# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Self-driving cars, Uber, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Uber, Inc.

Advanced Technologies Center

Contributor - Ford Motor Company

AVS: Autonomous Visualization System, standard for describing and visualizing autonomous vehicle perception, motion, and planning data

----------


## Airicist

Go for a ride in Uber's autonomous car

Published on Sep 14, 2016




> During a launch event and demo in the streets of Pittsburgh, Signe Brewster was accompanied by 2 Uber Engineers in a high-level demo of their autonomous Ford vehicle. She even got to take a ride behind the wheel back to the Advanced Technologies Center.


"Behind the wheel of Uber’s new self-driving car, which hits the road today"
Get ready, Pittsburgh

by Andrew J . Hawkins
September 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Behind the wheel of Uber’s first self-driving car

Published on Sep 14, 2016




> Uber is launching its first self-driving cars in Pittsburgh, and we got a chance to sit behind the wheel.

----------


## Airicist

Inside Uber's self-driving car

Published on Sep 14, 2016




> The ride-sharing giant is in Pittsburgh for its latest big move: the country’s first autonomous taxi service. Select Uber users can now ride in self-driving cars, with humans at the wheel for an emergency.

----------


## Airicist

Pittsburgh, your self-driving Uber is arriving now

Uploaded on Sep 13, 2016




> A year and a half ago, Uber set up an Advanced Technologies Center (ATC) in Pittsburgh. Its mission: to make self-driving Ubers a reality. Today, we’re excited to announce that the world’s first Self-Driving Ubers are now on the road in the Steel City.


"Pittsburgh, your Self-Driving Uber is arriving now"

by Anthony
September 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

President Suresh takes ride in Uber driverless car

Published on Sep 14, 2016




> Uber began offering Pittsburghers public rides in its self-driving vehicles on Sept. 14. One of its first riders was Carnegie Mellon University President Subra Suresh. Along with City of Pittsburgh Mayor Bill Peduto, Suresh took a ride from downtown to his office on the Oakland campus.


"President Suresh takes ride in Uber driverless car"

by Ken Walters
September 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

What Uber drivers think about their robot replacements

Published on Sep 22, 2016




> Last week, Uber launched its self-driving car pilot program in Pittsburgh. Customers in certain parts of the city can now hail an Uber, with the chance that they'll be picked up by a self-driving car.
> 
> Though there's someone sitting in the driver's seat, the cars guide and drive themselves. And Uber has long felt bullish about its technology: CEO Travis Kalanick says the company's whole fleet could be "driverless in 2030."
> 
> The day that Uber launched its Pittsburgh program, VICE News took a ride with some of the drivers that Uber could put out of a job with its autonomous cars, to ask them whether they were concerned about sharing the road with the self-driving cars that will put them out of business.

----------


## Airicist

Uber's self-driving cars start picking up riders in San Francisco

Published on Dec 14, 2016




> Uber's launching its self-driving cars in San Francisco, with a new third-generation autonomous vehicle built using Volvo XC90 SUVs. These cars feature Uber's latest sensor tech, and more powerful onboard computers for more advanced autonomy overall.

----------


## Airicist

Riding in Uber’s self-driving cars

Published on Dec 14, 2016




> Uber is expanding its self-driving pilot to San Francisco, giving Bay Area residents the first taste of a driverless future. Anyone who hails an UberX could find themselves in the backseat of one of Uber’s self-driving Volvo XC90 SUVs.

----------


## Airicist

Article "You can hail a self-driving Uber in San Francisco starting today"
Is Silicon Valley ready for autonomous ride-sharing? Duh

by Andrew J . Hawkins
December 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

San Francisco, your self-driving Uber is arriving now

Published on Dec 14, 2016




> Self-driving cars have been picking up and dropping off riders on the streets of Pittsburgh for the last 3 months, and now we’re excited to bring them to our hometown of San Francisco. Ready to take a ride in a Self-Driving Uber?

----------


## Airicist

Let's go for a test drive in a self-driving Uber

Published on Dec 16, 2016




> Follow MIT Technology Review Editor Will Knight on a ride through Pittsburgh in a semi-autonomous Uber.


"My Self-Driving Uber Needed Human Help"
A test ride in a semiautonomous taxi in Pittsburgh shows the technology is not quite ready.

by Will Knight
September 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

KCBS TV-2 Los Angeles, CA: Uber ordered to pull self-driving cars off the road

Published on Dec 15, 2016




> The CA DMV has told Uber to immediately remove their self-driving cars off the roads in San Francisco, until they get the proper permits. Consumer Watchdog is drafting legislation to address concerns with safety and transparency by the self-driving car companies.


Article "Uber Goes To Court To Defend Its Robot Cars As Above The Law, Not Needing License"

by Jamie Court
December 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Uber’s self-driving cars put cyclists at risk, warns bike advocate group"

by Lora Kolodny
December 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Uber stops its self-driving cars in California

Published on Dec 22, 2016




> California's DMV revokes the registrations of Uber's self-driving fleet, so the company has no choice but to end its tests.


"Uber Stops Self-Driving Car Program in California"

by Eric Newcomer
December 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Uber regrouping after Levandowski firing"

by Frank Tobe
June 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

More details in the self-driving car fight between Waymo and Uber

Published on Oct 3, 2017




> The court trial is scheduled to begin in a week.


Waymo driverless car

----------


## Airicist

Article "Uber built a fake city in Pittsburgh with roaming mannequins to test its self-driving cars"

by Danielle Muoio  
October 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "The First Pedestrian Has Been Killed by a Self-Driving Car. Now What?"
In Tempe, Arizona, an autonomous Uber struck and killed a woman crossing a street at night. The incident is likely to test the public’s tolerance of AVs on real-world roads.

by Laura Bliss
March 19, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Uber's self-driving car involved in fatal accident

Published on Mar 20, 2018




> A fatal accident occurred involving one of Uber's self-driving cars. John Iadarola and Matt Atchity break it down. Give us your thoughts in the comments below!
> 
> "An autonomous Uber car killed a woman in the street in Arizona, police said, in what appears to be the first reported fatal crash involving a self-driving vehicle and a pedestrian in the US.
> 
> Tempe police said the self-driving car was in autonomous mode at the time of the crash and that the vehicle hit a woman, who was walking outside of the crosswalk and later died at a hospital. There was a vehicle operator inside the car at the time of the crash."


"Self-driving Uber kills Arizona woman in first fatal crash involving pedestrian"
Tempe police said car was in autonomous mode at the time of the crash and that the vehicle hit a woman who later died at a hospital

by Sam Levin and Julia Carrie Wong
March 19, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Tempe police release video in fatal Uber vehicle accident

Published on Mar 21, 2018




> On Wednesday, Tempe police released video in the fatal Sunday night crash that involved an Uber self-driving vehicle.


"Former Uber Backup Driver: 'We Saw This Coming'"
Before the fatal crash in Tempe, Uber’s self-driving test program had safety weaknesses, ex-employees say. Some weren’t avoidable, technologists believe, but some might have been.

by Laura Bliss
March 27, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Uber crash

Published on May 14, 2019

----------

